

Software vendor in Pa. school spying case will disable camera feature - ilamont
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9160278/Software_maker_blasts_vigilantism_in_Pa._school_spying_case

======
Sukotto
Good to see the company moving to fix. Though I find their attempt to spin
this as "theft-recovery vigilantism" pretty weak.

If my kids were attending that school (and assuming I didn't take them out
over this), I would not let them keep the laptop. No second chances when it
comes to spying.

Way to destroy trust in your school guys.

------
abyssknight
You have to give the software vendor credit. They're fixing a legacy
application all because some school decided to step over the line. Glad to see
someone taking ownership and doing something about this. Its just a shame it
isn't the school.

------
hga
" _Absolute Software is probably best known for its LoJack for Laptops_ ",
they don't believe in self-help (the legal term of art, they use
"vigilantism") but in a service model where you file a police report and they
then work with the local police (claiming a 75% success rate), they acquired
this product last December and will fix it ASAP.

I would suspect you might even see this fix applied to systems in the field,
at least if and when some of the PA school spys end up in a criminal court.

